# vet sent pictures from her cell phone



## iluvwalkers (Mar 29, 2007)

i hope these aren't to hard to see. one is of her backside and the other of her standing!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2007)

Nikki, The pictures came in real good. That is so great to see her standing, and her backside looks so much better then when you posted the pictures. I think it has gone down ALOT. Keep up the good work Tunia~cakes, your doing so much better then 1 week ago. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 29, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: LOOKING GOOD :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

GOOD JOB PETUNIA!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 29, 2007)

I am so happy that Petunia is doing better. She still looks quite swollen, but she is standing and the soreness looks to be on it's way gone.



:


----------



## Chico (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pictures.



I think Petunia looks lovely for a gal who has the toughest of days of late. You can see what a sweet face she has.



: I'm so glad she's on the mend! All my friends are even asking about your gal. So many care.





chico


----------



## jdomep (Mar 30, 2007)

Poor little girl -I am glad she is standing and- her woowoo



: looks better but still hurts me to look at



I check for updates daily so thanks for posting pitcures.


----------



## Marnie (Mar 30, 2007)

She is looking so much better, thank heavens. It looks to me like she'll recover too.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 30, 2007)

:saludando: It is so nice to see her up on 4 leggs!! :aktion033: :aktion033: So glad she is on the mend.. God Bless you, Petunia.. We all love you!!!



:



:


----------



## anoki (Mar 30, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: So glad to see her up and standing!!!



:



:

~kathryn


----------



## Shari (Mar 30, 2007)

She is looking better Nikki!! Glad you found a good Vet...


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 30, 2007)

Nikki, 

It is wonderful to see her up, it does look better, still looks like it has a ways to go, but she is on the right road now............I am so happy for her and for you!!!! Tell your new vet she is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 30, 2007)

: Those are beautiful pictures



:

Way to go Tunia



:


----------



## SilverDollar (Mar 30, 2007)

We've been following 'Tunia's story and we're so glad to see her doing so much better!! What a difference in her hiney than the first photos. God bless your vet--she's priceless! We'll continue to keep her in our thoughts and prayers. Sending healing thoughts, Tunia!



:


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 30, 2007)

Alright Petunia! Better than seeing photos of Paris Hilton or Lyndsie Lohan, anyday! Even her backend show is better!!!! Go Petunia we are all pulling for you!!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 30, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Aw, Tunie! You look great Sweetheart!! [/SIZE]*

Thanks for posting the pictures Nikki. She looks so sweet standing there. Looks like she thinking about her human!

Shannon


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 30, 2007)

:aktion033: looking better all the time... :aktion033: come on Petunia, keep it up



:


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 1, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

*Thats wonderful!!!! I'm sooo glad to hear and see she's doing better!!! What a blessing!!!*

Leya


----------

